# Had to Say Good Bye to Trout



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, we all get there at some point. Have a dog, love a dog, and have to say good bye. We got our springer when my autistic son was in 8th grade. I had high hopes he'd be a bird dog, but that never panned out. What he did become, was the best buddy to my son when he desperately needed a friend that would give him unconditional love. This old dog did just that. He absolutely changed my son's life. He has been by my son now for 11 years. He saw him through junior high, high school, and got to be there with my son when he graduated from college this year. And my son was with him as he was put down this morning, giving the same comfort Trout had given for 11 years. It happens to all of us I guess. He lived to 13 - a little old for a springer. And ended up with cancer, shrinking him down to 1/3 of his body weight. Anyway, its how it goes. The old dog gave it his all. That's about all there is to give I guess.










This picture is a favorite. This was 10 years ago - took my boys, and my Dad on a trip to Montana to chase deer and pheasants. Lost my Dad 2 years later. Boys are both grown men now. It's the moments that make it meaningful.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear you had to put him down. Something truly special about the bonds we forge with dogs. Just wish they lived longer. Sounds like you had plenty of good times and great memories with him.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Time heals grief but thank goodness it doesn't erase memories.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry. The dang things just don't live long enough.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Time heals grief but thank goodness it doesn't erase memories.


Couldn't have said it better myself!!

I feel for your family and yourself. I've had to go through that scenario two times. Never can prepare for it. Seems different each time. I think its the personality of the Dog, and yourself as one ages. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry about your loss! Sounds like trout truly was a young man’s best friend!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sorry Garyfish, man it's tough to put them down.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sad day.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

sorry for you and your family--gotta love man's best friend  It sucks losing a dog


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like you were hoping for a bird dog but wound up with one even more special!! Pretty safe to say that dog knew your son needed him even more than it needed to hunt birds. Sorry for your loss but so glad your son had that special friend he needed to help him through what can be the cruelest time in anyones life.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

The fine gentleman he is, Utahbigbull took the words right outta my mouth perfectly. 


I have zero doubt he could have been a bird dog and probably a **** fine one, his purpose was MUCH higher. 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Sounds like you were hoping for a bird dog but wound up with one even more special!! Pretty safe to say that dog knew your son needed him even more than it needed to hunt birds. Sorry for your loss but so glad your son had that special friend he needed to help him through what can be the cruelest time in anyones life.


You absolutely nailed it. I never regretted not making him into a bird dog. I'm so glad he turned into what he turned into!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

They truly become a part of the family. I have one that just turned 10 and he's showing signs of ageing. This thread made me realize we need to enjoy the time we have with him all the more.
Sorry for your loss.


----------

